# wild camping beaulieu



## gmberryman (Apr 3, 2010)

Can anybody recommend somewhere to wild camp near beaulieu motor museum 29th to 31st may ive tried all the local sites to no avail anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## UFO (Apr 5, 2010)

There is Hatchet Pond car part at 50 48 47 18 N 1 28 35 60 W  just outside Beaulieu.  It is a Foresty Commission site and I am not sure what the rules are with respect to overnight camping. I have never wild camped there but know it because I grew up in the area.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a few pull-ins off the road from the M27 into Lyndhurst, but nearly all this area is covered by the Forestry Commision and for some reason they HATE all campers, I would try the "Before I order a meal and a drink would I be ok sleeping in your carpark please" at a pub in the area, never failed yet!!


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Apr 5, 2010)

A few years old.

We overnighted in a car park at the end of Lepe Road where it meets the Solent. There were a few other likely spots on the road as it followed the Solent. Google has it listed as Lepe Country Park.

Also the ferry car park at Lymington.

There were a few dead end roads near the refinery with a lot of trucks waiting for the refinery (I assume).


----------



## smifee (Apr 6, 2010)

Wild camping in the New Forest is a total NONO. You can chance it and if first time caught all you get is a warning note and/or a wake up.

There is a spot on the old A31, now the A3090 I think, running parallel with the M27. Come off the M27 at J2. At Ower follow signs for Cadnam and a couple of miles on there's a layby/school car park.  

Alternative if it's just for a kip is an Ind Est either Hythe or Totton areas.

If either appeal and you use satnav & want the Lat/Long let me know and I'll take the dog for a walk that way & get the details for you.


----------



## DRS (Apr 6, 2010)

You could try Avon Heath Country Park. There is a Lorry park there that is free to use. It's along Brocks Pine off the A31 near Ringwood. Stayed there a few times with no problems. There are toilets which are locked at night and a cafe. And if you have time there are some nice walks nearby.


----------



## t&s (Apr 6, 2010)

the old airport nearby used by many camper vans 
Google Maps

off the b3054 lymington to beaulieu


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 13, 2010)

smifee said:


> There is a spot on the old A31, now the A3090 I think, running parallel with the M27. Come off the M27 at J2. At Ower follow signs for Cadnam and a couple of miles on there's a layby/school car park.



Looks like it's here ... 50.93194, -1.56323 - Google Maps


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 13, 2010)

I was there at the weekend and didn't find the area camper-friendly.  Most of the Forest car parks had barriers and those which didn't were clearly visible from the road, had a post listing the Forest's byelaws (ie no overnight parking, no sleeping in vehicles etc) and I saw rangers out in force, even after 11pm.

The Motor Museum has a large designated motorhome parking area but overnight parking isn't allowed and there's a barrier at the entrance preventing overnight access.


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 13, 2010)

gmberryman said:


> Can anybody recommend somewhere to wild camp near beaulieu motor museum 29th to 31st may ive tried all the local sites to no avail anybody got any suggestions?



Have you tried this site, cheap and cheerful but clean and not a long drive, you can walk into the forest from it and Beaulieu is about 15 mins down road.

Carron Caravan & Camping Park, The New Forest


As already said wilding in the forest is a nono, they will wake you up and move you on regardless of the time of the night.


----------



## maingate (Apr 13, 2010)

You are asking for somewhere on a Bank Holiday weekend so I would suggest that most public places will be busy because everyone is on holiday.

Therefore: The trading estate options sound very good because of the holiday.

Alternatively, if you are a member of he CC or CCC, there are plenty of temporary holiday sites and DA meets going on. If you can use these, you have the security to know you are secure for the weekend and can go out and get rat*rsed.

Or go to the Ballet like I do.


----------



## Scotsbob (Apr 14, 2010)

*New Forest Beauli*

Was down in New Forest in Sept 09, and stayed at Hollands Wood Forestry site, on main road  outside Lyndhurst. massive big site, no hookups, but very good toilet,shower blocks. According to the guys there it can hold over 600
tents, m/homes, caravans.  No set pitches, just park up on a space big enuff
for your veh.  Only downside is watch where your stepping in the dark, the ponies can leave big dumps.
Scotsbob


----------



## Scotsbob (Apr 14, 2010)

*New Forest Beauli*

p.s Forgot to mention, The open tour bus passes the gate of Hollands wood, and goes to Beauli.  You can jump off/on when/where you like and your tkt
lasts all day.
Scotsbob


----------



## backinblack (Jul 16, 2010)

*Are these on the POI download?*



Roger said:


> A few years old.
> 
> We overnighted in a car park at the end of Lepe Road where it meets the Solent. There were a few other likely spots on the road as it followed the Solent. Google has it listed as Lepe Country Park.
> 
> ...



Hi, Are these 2 on the POI download? I'm in New Forest next week and need somewhere to stay for the night


----------



## backinblack (Jul 16, 2010)

t&s said:


> the old airport nearby used by many camper vans
> Google Maps
> 
> off the b3054 lymington to beaulieu



Sorrry to be a pain but is this on POI download also?


----------



## maingate (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi backinblack,

If you have the downloads, open google earth and check. Thay are shown on there as well.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 16, 2010)

backinblack said:


> Hi, Are these 2 on the POI download? I'm in New Forest next week and need somewhere to stay for the night



No - because the it was reported as old information.

Could you perhaps take a look and advise after your trip ...


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 16, 2010)

backinblack said:


> Sorrry to be a pain but is this on POI download also?



No it's not - it's within the New Forest where by-laws are reported to be strictly enforced.


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 17, 2010)

The CCC site at Holmsley is in a nice spot, if you're a member, don't forget to ask for midweek rates and let them know if your over 55 as there is a 30% discount for oldies.


----------



## huntyuk44 (Jul 17, 2010)

I go twice a year to the Beaulieu Autojumble and have stopped several times in the Beaulieu car park, arrived late (when they have left) and never had a problem. Not sure how you would go on staying there all day as I always go into the show in the morning with my van as a stallholder.
Have to agree with all other threads, wild camping in the forest is very frowned upon. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Lennyhb (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't camp in a Forestry Commission car park unless you like being woken up and moved on at 4 or 5 in the morning the Rangers take great delight in doing it.

Lenny

Must stop replying to these posts & do some work I need the dosh so I can afford to use the van.


----------



## backinblack (Jul 25, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> No - because the it was reported as old information.
> 
> Could you perhaps take a look and advise after your trip ...



Hi

Unfortunately didn't get the opportunity to check out these sites but I did stay on the Cadnam spot in the car park/lay by just outside the school. If you're parked up in the spaces your nose will only be about 3 foot from the road, however after 10:30 it wasn't too busy so got a good nights sleep  and this spot is so close to the Forest itself it is ideal


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 6, 2010)

We went to the New Forest about a week or so ago and to be honest it was a total nightmare.  We parked up at one place and was moved on just before dark by a forestry commission ranger  who sent us to a campsite 3 miles down who charged us £13 for the pitch for myself, partner and dog.  The toilets were rank, in fact I used my own loo!  The showers were a pound to use and we got no sleep cos the only pitch was on a slope.  Plus I found the people who ran it rather snobby and rude.  Acres Down Farm, Minstead.  Never go there!

The second night we actually gave up looking for areas to wild camp because it was all marked up by the forestry commission, either that or the places where you could have pulled over were blocked with little wooden stakes or huge drainage ditches.  We stopped at a forestry commission site....£20 for a van, partner and dog....no showers, this included a £2 admin fee because we were only staying one night!!  

Well I wasnt going to pay that, daylight robbery in my honest opinion!

In the end we found a layby which was set back from the road, no signs saying you could not overnight camp.  We did stop but had a restless night because we were c onstantly listening out for the sound of the forestry commission landrover pulling in to move us on.

You can actually refuse to move on if you say you feel it is "unsafe" for you to do so ie, you are too tired to drive further.  Do not say you have had a drink or they can do you for being in charge of a vehicle even if you have no intention to drive it.  It is against the law for them to move you on if to make you drive will put you or other people in harms way.  The police will not enforce it either in these circumstances.  A useful fall back position but not conducive to a good nights sleep or an enjoyable visit.

We got a lot of strange looks from passing locals too before dark, I guess they dont like it either.


----------

